# Cracked Ping Driver. - update added 5/8/20



## Hendy (Jul 5, 2020)

As above very disappointed

Emailed ping tho automated reply and local shop said two year warranty is up so not much can do..

This happen to anyone else before?

Will try add pic here.


----------



## HamiltonGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Hendy said:



			As above very disappointed

Emailed ping tho automated reply and local shop said two year warranty is up so not much can do..

This happen to anyone else before?

Will try add pic here.
		
Click to expand...

How old is it


----------



## KenL (Jul 5, 2020)

At the beginning of the year Ping were happy to replace the missing weights on my i25 irons that are about 5 years old.
Surprised that they would not help with this.


----------



## harpo_72 (Jul 5, 2020)

Shelf life ... designed redundancy. One of those things, take it on the chin and buy a new driver.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2020)

I would be on the phone to Ping first thing in the morning and explain the situation.
01427 615405
A broken/cracked shaft is one thing, a crack in the head is another.
I would be amazed if they dont sort something out for you.


----------



## clubchamp98 (Jul 5, 2020)

If no joy from Ping have a look on eBay for just a head to fit your shaft.
Cheaper than a driver.
G400 max is a beast if you can get one.


----------



## MartynB (Jul 5, 2020)

Reaching out on Twitter can often get a better\quicker response I’ve found.


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 5, 2020)

Every time I have heard of a problem with a Ping club , I have only heard great things about their customer service.
Personally, I had a Ping driver weighting screw go inside the head. My pro shop called Ping while I had a cup of tea and they said they would  replace the club FOC. It was outside warranty too.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 5, 2020)

I sent a email along with a pic of the damage. And that's the reply

the damage starts at the bottom of the face


----------



## bobmac (Jul 5, 2020)

From the Ping website........

*Warranty*

_Are my PING clubs still under warranty?
At PING, we stand behind the workmanship and the materials involved in the manufacturing and production of our equipment and accessories. Our current policies protect your purchase from defect and are evaluated on an as needed basis. If you have any questions regarding our policies that protect your PING investment please feel free to call *+44 (0) 1427 - 615405* and we would be happy to discuss your situation and provide the options that may be available._

https://eu.ping.com/en-gb/customer-service/frequently-asked-questions


----------



## Hendy (Jul 5, 2020)

I got the driver in 2016 I have the receipt and all here. Was told by local golf store it's over two years and not anything they can do. So that's when I sent the email.

Yous think worth calling them still?


----------



## KenL (Jul 5, 2020)

Yes, worth calling them.  Tell them the retailer does not seem interested in helping you.
They might then arrange to deal with you directly.


----------



## Sats (Jul 5, 2020)

Give PING a call you've got nothing to lose. If you get no joy - buy a new club.


----------



## hovis (Jul 5, 2020)

KenL said:



			At the beginning of the year Ping were happy to replace the missing weights on my i25 irons that are about 5 years old.
Surprised that they would not help with this.
		
Click to expand...

That's because it's a known fault with those and the i20's


----------



## Hendy (Jul 5, 2020)

Yea same with swing weights in G2.

But will call them and see ask how much for repair. They might replace it that way with a fee.

I do like ping drivers had G20 and G5 before this


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Definitely worth a call although in some cases Ping will ask it is returned through your pro. If he's washing his hands that may be an issue. That said I think Ping will see you right. They were good when I lost weights from my I25's and they were well out of warranty


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			I can't see how anyone can expect Ping to hold any responsibility for a 4 year old club that's damaged on the sole 🤷‍♂️

It's 4 years old, they give a 2 year warranty, it seems pretty obvious it's out of any reasonable warranty.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed but they also have a reputation for excellent customer service. Surely it has to be worth asking Ping the question on the off chance that they can help before shelling out on a new/second hand driver. They had no obligation to me for my I25 weights but sorted it with minimal fuss and bother


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jul 5, 2020)

Traminator said:



			You mean ask them AGAIN?
And then follow their advice and ask the retailer AGAIN?

He's done that. The answer is very clear, there is a 2 year warranty it's 4 years old.
		
Click to expand...

Sigh

Others agree that giving them a call in person may give the OP a better result but you choose to argue the toss because I agree with them. A lot of customer service issues (outside of golf as well) get resolved with a simple call. I'm with the majority and still think it's worth a call at the least before forking out. You disagree. I'm out


----------



## KenL (Jul 5, 2020)

Goods should last a reasonable amount of time and that is why Ping will probably look after you.


----------



## nickjdavis (Jul 5, 2020)

KenL said:



			Goods should last a reasonable amount of time and that is why Ping will probably look after you.
		
Click to expand...

This. 

Warranties are largely not worth the paper they are written on. 

Everything you buy has a reasonable life expectancy. You wouldn't accept a retailer telling you there was nothing they could do about your telly that had blown up shortly after it's 1 year warranty had expired would you? 

No. Because you reasonably expect a telly to work for longer than a year. 

Too often retailers use warranties as an excuse to not follow up the "complaints" of their customers. Sometimes it's because they are lazy and just want to hide behind the manufacturers warranty. 

Ring Ping. Tell them the retailer has chosen not to assist you with your problem. Ping will either help you or side with the retailer. 

I've heard of many examples of Ping helping customers with old products irrespective of the existence of any warranty.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2020)

Here's a pic of my Ping G2 when it was about 4 years old. 



They replaced it FOC with a new G5.
It was 2009 so things may have changed since then.
Give them a ring you've got nothing to lose.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Jul 6, 2020)

When I had an issue with my Ping driver(all my own fault) they needed the club to be sent back by one of their pro network, they wouldn’t accept it back from me.
TBH, sole damage is going to be questionable especially after 4 years, but even if they won’t replace for free they may offer a good deal on a new one


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2020)

Clubs splitting is not unheard of, I had a Callaway XR hybrid a couple of years back, actually stove the face in hitting a ball, put a two inch split in it. Fortunately for me, it was still under warranty and the club pro gave me a credit note. I appreciate that doesn't help you as you are in a different position. Even though the warranty is up, I side with the premise that a driver should last a good while past the warranty. I'd be giving Ping a call, the worst they can do is run with the expired warranty and say they can't/ won't help further.


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2020)

The cost in negative publicity if they didnt do anything could far outweigh the cost, to them, of a new driver....


----------



## KenL (Jul 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It did, 2 years longer than a 2 years warranty.
It's not even cracked from hitting balls, how does the sole of a driver get a big crack in it?
		
Click to expand...

Metal fatigue?


----------



## Imurg (Jul 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			What cost?
		
Click to expand...

You're in an argumentative mood this morning...
Ping do nothing (rightly or wrongly)
Discussions on internet forums, club bars etc....Ping have let me down ( rightly or wrongly)
Ping get a bad reputation (rightly or wrongly)
Ping dont sell as many drivers and lose sales....for the cost of replacing a driver - cost to them less than a  hundred quid...

That's how bad reputations begin (rightly or wrongly)


----------



## Foxholer (Jul 6, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I got the driver in 2016 I have the receipt and all here. Was told by local golf store it's over two years and not anything they can do. So that's when I sent the email.

Yous think worth calling them still?
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely! Ping have a great reputation for 'putting things right' even when significantly out of warranty - as Bob's example demonstrates (and I've heard of others too!).
FWIW though, I can't actually see an obvious crack on that photo. Is it that blackish 'line' above and to the right of the 'G'? If it is, then it's quite possibly the result of the club coming into contact with something hard, like a stone, during a swing. In that case, I wouldn't be surprised if a 'claim' was rejected on the grounds of 'not expected use' or similar. Though you might get a credit towards replacement.


----------



## Sats (Jul 6, 2020)

OH I forgot to mention looking at Insurance. I had a G30 that snapped at the hosel during a round and not due to a hissy fit I may add! I had our pro (whom was a ping retailer) look at it and gave an estimate for repair/replace and my insurance paid out for the repair to be done.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Jul 6, 2020)

Traminator said:



			It did, 2 years longer than a 2 years warranty.
It's not even cracked from hitting balls, how does the sole of a driver get a big crack in it?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, as I said, the worst they can do is say no, however, as many have said here, Ping customer service is pretty good, so surely a quick call is worthwhile before going down a replacement route.


----------



## bobmac (Jul 6, 2020)

You might want to send Ping a close up of the crack


----------



## JonnyGutteridge (Jul 6, 2020)

My friend just had a crack on the sole of his Callaway Epic. It was, admittedly, only 18 months old - but Callaway immediately said send it in and we'll replace the head with an Epic Flash/Rogue/Mavrik head subject to availability.

He was reluctant to even bother phoning me as he thought they wouldn't help.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 7, 2020)

Ok guys bit of a update. Thanks again I think to Bob for giving me the number after my failed email attempt.

Basically told to return it to the retailer as they could definitely do something about it.

So

Phoned American golf, and again told me out of warranty and unless ping gave me a email to say they wanted it they wouldn't be sending anything to them

So.

Phoned ping again. Different guy this time. Said look what driver was it and again told him it was a ping g and he said well certainly with a G driver we be looking to do something there. But we won't be sending any emails it's upto the retailer to contact us and return it on your behalf. He then told me to take it to another retailer..

So thats where am at now.  My local club (new club I joined this season) may have a ping account so going to ask the pro tomorrow once he's back in to see if he can help.

But sounds like ping might replace this for me. (Well heres hoping) I just need a means of getting it to them.

Little pissed that American golf just basically said no way not happening.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 7, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			When I had an issue with my Ping driver(all my own fault) they needed the club to be sent back by one of their pro network, they wouldn’t accept it back from me.
TBH, sole damage is going to be questionable especially after 4 years, but even if they won’t replace for free they may offer a good deal on a new one

Click to expand...

To me the crack has started at the bottom of the face. So I feel that's where it has started. There is no dent to indicate that it was caused by a stone/rock in the ground. The wear even on the sole of club is minimum when I compare it to second hand ping g and g30 drivers.. 

I look after my clubs never hit one off ground in rage or anything like that.


----------



## Sats (Jul 7, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Ok guys bit of a update. Thanks again I think to Bob for giving me the number after my failed email attempt.

Basically told to return it to the retailer as they could definitely do something about it.

So

Phoned American golf, and again told me out of warranty and unless ping gave me a email to say they wanted it they wouldn't be sending anything to them

So.

Phoned ping again. Different guy this time. Said look what driver was it and again told him it was a ping g and he said well certainly with a G driver we be looking to do something there. But we won't be sending any emails it's upto the retailer to contact us and return it on your behalf. He then told me to take it to another retailer..

So thats where am at now.  My local club (new club I joined this season) may have a ping account so going to ask the pro tomorrow once he's back in to see if he can help.

But sounds like ping might replace this for me. (Well heres hoping) I just need a means of getting it to them.

*Little pissed that American golf just basically said no way not happening*.
		
Click to expand...


This is why I don't buy from AG - faceless company more interested in just churning out sales. Granted money makes the world go round, but it feels that they care nothing for golf save what it can do for their accounts. Glad to hear that PING are going to do something about it!


----------



## IanM (Jul 7, 2020)

Club pro with a Ping account will almost always return it to Ping... and they are usually first rate in how they react.  American Golf are a faceless franchise who duck and dive if they possibly can


----------



## Jensen (Jul 7, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Ok guys bit of a update. Thanks again I think to Bob for giving me the number after my failed email attempt.

Basically told to return it to the retailer as they could definitely do something about it.

So

Phoned American golf, and again told me out of warranty and unless ping gave me a email to say they wanted it they wouldn't be sending anything to them

So.

Phoned ping again. Different guy this time. Said look what driver was it and again told him it was a ping g and he said well certainly with a G driver we be looking to do something there. But we won't be sending any emails it's upto the retailer to contact us and return it on your behalf. He then told me to take it to another retailer..

So thats where am at now.  My local club (new club I joined this season) may have a ping account so going to ask the pro tomorrow once he's back in to see if he can help.

But sounds like ping might replace this for me. (Well heres hoping) I just need a means of getting it to them.

Little pissed that American golf just basically said no way not happening.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, I wouldn't accept that from AG. I would demand to see the manager of the store and explain what Ping said in no uncertain terms. Failing that I would ring Ping from the store  and put them on speaker so that AG can hear what they saw.
I've had good service from AG, but that's poor.


----------



## Bazzatron (Jul 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The thread title is randomly irritating me, it's 7/7  today not 7/6 😅
		
Click to expand...

Time traveller, updated it before he posted the message.


----------



## Coffey (Jul 7, 2020)

I had an issue with a second hand Ping driver i got from AG a few years ago. I think it was the G30 but the G was out. Basically took it to the range and the sleeve adapter cracked. 

went back the next day and they said you can either send it off or refund. I actually wanted the driver so i sent it off. 3 weeks went and hadnt heard anything. AG didnt chase and kept saying it was due in. I got them to ring them while i was there. Turns out they had no heads and were waiting on some being delivered to the UK. I emailed Ping directly and they ended up replacing it with the G model as it was taking too long. AG did send it away for me and the delay wasnt with them, I guess they did try and help but probably didnt push it as much as they could. Poor form for them not to even send it.

Ping are great and I am sure they will replace this for you.


----------



## Hendy (Jul 7, 2020)

Traminator said:



			The thread title is randomly irritating me, it's 7/7  today not 7/6 😅
		
Click to expand...


LOL

I blame the night shifts 

Corrected now


----------



## Hendy (Jul 7, 2020)

Jensen said:



			Sorry, I wouldn't accept that from AG. I would demand to see the manager of the store and explain what Ping said in no uncertain terms. Failing that I would ring Ping from the store  and put them on speaker so that AG can hear what they saw.
I've had good service from AG, but that's poor.
		
Click to expand...


Problem is its 140 mile round trip I need to be sure manager there and he still might not help


----------



## Hendy (Aug 5, 2020)

Ok guys ping got it sorted. 

Replaced the head with brand new ping g head like for like basically. Very happy man lol


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Aug 5, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Ok guys ping got it sorted.

Replaced the head with brand new ping g head like for like basically. Very happy man lol
		
Click to expand...

Good news for you !!  I have only ever had great service from Ping including 2no issues on clubs which were well out of warranty.  Well done Ping


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2020)

Glad its sorted but I’m not sure I follow events. Curiosity has bitten. @Hendy Was this two different AG stores you visited?

The first few posts refer to a local golf store not helping you in returning the club to ping but later the store (which I think is the purchase store) is named as an AG with a 140 mile round trip and I can’t work out why, with original receipt in hand, another branch of the same retailer closer to home wouldn’t accept your query

Was the local store another AG or another ping dealer? If its an AG (& without simply slagging off) I wonder why they wouldn’t do a return based solely on your word that Ping wanted it back?
While Ping deserve plaudits for replacing it why are they not receiving any slagging when they couldn’t be bothered to email the retailer regarding damage to a 4 year old club, which surely can’t be an everyday issue (is it normal that a retailer might have some doubt and didn’t want to be lumbered with the club/complaint if ping washed their hands of it

If the local store was another ping dealer and not an AG, would that explain why they didn’t want to accept the club from you
Does anyone know what AG’s return policy is with that manufacture? Does it cover a 4 yr old unit or might that be out-with their contractual arrangement they have with ping, such that any exceptional claims of that age should first receive an email from the manufacture?        

<confused>


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 5, 2020)

Slab said:



			Glad its sorted but I’m not sure I follow events. Curiosity has bitten. @Hendy Was this two different AG stores you visited?

The first few posts refer to a local golf store not helping you in returning the club to ping but later the store (which I think is the purchase store) is named as an AG with a 140 mile round trip and I can’t work out why, with original receipt in hand, another branch of the same retailer closer to home wouldn’t accept your query

Was the local store another AG or another ping dealer? If its an AG (& without simply slagging off) I wonder why they wouldn’t do a return based solely on your word that Ping wanted it back?
While Ping deserve plaudits for replacing it why are they not receiving any slagging when they couldn’t be bothered to email the retailer regarding damage to a 4 year old club, which surely can’t be an everyday issue (is it normal that a retailer might have some doubt and didn’t want to be lumbered with the club/complaint if ping washed their hands of it

If the local store was another ping dealer and not an AG, would that explain why they didn’t want to accept the club from you
Does anyone know what AG’s return policy is with that manufacture? Does it cover a 4 yr old unit or might that be out-with their contractual arrangement they have with ping, such that any exceptional claims of that age should first receive an email from the manufacture?       

<confused>
		
Click to expand...

I think with a current club under warranty the retailer should sort it with Ping.
But a 4 yr old club out of warranty Ping should deal with it themselves imo.
If the retailer says “no it’s out of warranty” you then have to find another to do it for you.
But well done to Ping.


----------



## Slab (Aug 5, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



*I think with a current club under warranty the retailer should sort it with Ping.
But a 4 yr old club out of warranty Ping should deal with it themselves imo*.
If the retailer says “no it’s out of warranty” you then have to find another to do it for you.
But well done to Ping.
		
Click to expand...

I agree, the manufacture (Ping in this case) are _possibly _responsible for AG being seen in a bad light here when I'm not sure they've really done anything wrong

Unless the returns agreement for ping retailers currently covers damage to clubs up to 4 yrs old (does anyone on here know?) then surely AG were fine to say to Hendy _"if ping want to see it after double the warranty period has passed that's no problem at all, the fella you spoke to just needs to let us know" _

(Strange the ping lad wouldn't email AG, maybe the ping fella might not even be authorised to lead a customer to think that _'they'll do something'_  he might just want to get Hendy off the phone )

ultimately well done to ping..but maybe... No foul from AG either!


----------



## Hendy (Aug 5, 2020)

Slab said:



			Glad its sorted but I’m not sure I follow events. Curiosity has bitten. @Hendy Was this two different AG stores you visited?

The first few posts refer to a local golf store not helping you in returning the club to ping but later the store (which I think is the purchase store) is named as an AG with a 140 mile round trip and I can’t work out why, with original receipt in hand, another branch of the same retailer closer to home wouldn’t accept your query

Was the local store another AG or another ping dealer? If its an AG (& without simply slagging off) I wonder why they wouldn’t do a return based solely on your word that Ping wanted it back?
While Ping deserve plaudits for replacing it why are they not receiving any slagging when they couldn’t be bothered to email the retailer regarding damage to a 4 year old club, which surely can’t be an everyday issue (is it normal that a retailer might have some doubt and didn’t want to be lumbered with the club/complaint if ping washed their hands of it

If the local store was another ping dealer and not an AG, would that explain why they didn’t want to accept the club from you
Does anyone know what AG’s return policy is with that manufacture? Does it cover a 4 yr old unit or might that be out-with their contractual arrangement they have with ping, such that any exceptional claims of that age should first receive an email from the manufacture?       

<confused>
		
Click to expand...

Sorry my English is not the best to be honest.

So basically the driver head was cracked phoned ping told me to return it to the retailer I got it from which was AG in Belfast (140mile round trip) so I phoned them first of all to make sure they would take it.. they said due to the club being 3/4 years old that they would not be returning it. Unless ping emailed them to say they wanted the club sent to them so I phoned ping again

The guy explained that I got the club from a retailer and it's upto them to send it back to us and that sending emails to a retrailer was not something they do. He then advised it AG are unwilling to help all I can suggest is to take it to your local ping retailer and get them to send it in.

I then took the driver to my local pga pro shop and he contacted ping got whatever details he needed and the driver was collected by them and then few weeks late returned to him with a debit of £194 and then a credit of £194.

What the fault was am not sure no details on that were given (I did ask this as I was curious to see how it happened) on a side note on that the pro was having a laugh with me and said I need to slow my swing speed down by 10mph to stop it happening again lol .

Anyways hope that clears it up a bit. And again well chuffed with ping. And with that level of customer service I think it will be a long time (if ever)before I change driver brands


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Sorry my English is not the best to be honest.

So basically the driver head was cracked phoned ping told me to return it to the retailer I got it from which was AG in Belfast (140mile round trip) so I phoned them first of all to make sure they would take it.. they said due to the club being 3/4 years old that they would not be returning it. Unless ping emailed them to say they wanted the club sent to them so I phoned ping again

The guy explained that I got the club from a retailer and it's upto them to send it back to us and that sending emails to a retrailer was not something they do. He then advised it AG are unwilling to help all I can suggest is to take it to your local ping retailer and get them to send it in.

I then took the driver to my local pga pro shop and he contacted ping got whatever details he needed and the driver was collected by them and then few weeks late returned to him with a debit of £194 and then a credit of £194.

What the fault was am not sure no details on that were given (I did ask this as I was curious to see how it happened) on a side note on that the pro was having a laugh with me and said I need to slow my swing speed down by 10mph to stop it happening again lol .

Anyways hope that clears it up a bit. And again well chuffed with ping. And with that level of customer service I think it will be a long time (if ever)before I change driver brands
		
Click to expand...


Cool, makes sense. So the biggest fault lies with the guy at Ping who couldn't be bothered to let AG know that he wanted the store to do a return outside warranty (and weirdly to then make slight against AG (to the customer) by saying AG were _'unwilling to help' _when it was really Ping's refusal to pop off a quick email that was the cause of this)
I've encountered this kind of sly customer service before where someone makes themselves appear 'the good guy' by slagging off another party, very poor

Seems AG were more than happy to help, all it needed was Ping to let the store know to take action in an exceptional case years outside warranty

You can see why a club pro would cover for pings oversight as they might get 2 or 3 cases a year like this, not really an issue
But with dozens of manufactures in each store I can see why a nationwide retailer with 130 stores wouldn't get involved in processing unauthorised returns for every piece of damaged goods presented to them that was years outside the warranty period... just because a customer said so. Can you imagine what the manufactures would do, getting all this unauthorised knackered gear dumped on their doorstep every week from all over the country, they'd actually go off their heads at AG!

Even if AG tried to cover for the manufacture and track down this 'guy at Ping' to check the validity just imagine how many calls/mails that would involve up & down the country every time someone walks in with a bit of golf gear that's 4 years old?
AG would spend countless hours doing many many thousands of returns each year instead of dealing with their usual business of selling golf gear & handling genuine warranty claims

Glad Ping corrected their error by replacing it for you


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			Cool, makes sense. So the biggest fault lies with the guy at Ping who couldn't be bothered to let AG know that he wanted the store to do a return outside warranty (and weirdly to then make slight against AG (to the customer) by saying AG were _'unwilling to help' _when it was really Ping's refusal to pop off a quick email that was the cause of this)
I've encountered this kind of sly customer service before where someone makes themselves appear 'the good guy' by slagging off another party, very poor

Seems AG were more than happy to help, all it needed was Ping to let the store know to take action in an exceptional case years outside warranty

You can see why a club pro would cover for pings oversight as they might get 2 or 3 cases a year like this, not really an issue
But with dozens of manufactures in each store I can see why a nationwide retailer with 130 stores wouldn't get involved in processing unauthorised returns for every piece of damaged goods presented to them that was years outside the warranty period... just because a customer said so. Can you imagine what the manufactures would do, getting all this unauthorised knackered gear dumped on their doorstep every week from all over the country, they'd actually go off their heads at AG!

Even if AG tried to cover for the manufacture and track down this 'guy at Ping' to check the validity just imagine how many calls/mails that would involve up & down the country every time someone walks in with a bit of golf gear that's 4 years old?
AG would spend countless hours doing many many thousands of returns each year instead of dealing with their usual business of selling golf gear & handling genuine warranty claims

Glad Ping corrected their error by replacing it for you 

Click to expand...

Sorry, but the fault isn’t with Ping at all, they have policies that all the retailers that deal with them will know and have followed them. If they didn’t, do you not think that they would be inundated with people “claiming” this 3month old G20 driver (or whatever club) had its face implode as they pulled the club out their bag?


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2020)

AG were probably looking to sell you a new driver.

Support your pro.


----------



## YorkshireStu (Aug 6, 2020)

These comments seem very unfair on AG. 
If you took a 4 year old hoover outside of warranty back to Currys, I’m sure you would get exactly the same service. 
It’s up to (and great of) Ping if they want to handle the item, they should organise the collection with AG and not make their customer get AG to do that


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Sorry, but the fault isn’t with Ping at all, they have policies that all the retailers that deal with them will know and have followed them. If they didn’t, do you not think that they would be inundated with people “claiming” this 3month old G20 driver (or whatever club) had its face implode as they pulled the club out their bag?
		
Click to expand...

But that would mean Pings return policy stating that, _damaged clubs years out of warranty period can be returned to Ping with no prior authorisation needed_ 

I can’t believe that, it just doesn't seem likely they would manage returns in such a haphazard manner


----------



## clubchamp98 (Aug 6, 2020)

I wonder why Ping insist a retailer sends it back and not just accept it from the owner.?
If AG won’t send it back you need to find another who will.
Bit of a strange policy imo.
If your local AG says they need an email, Ping won’t send one And the next retailer is miles away.
They swapped the head so a result ,but a bit around the houses policy for me.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 6, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			These comments seem very unfair on AG.
If you took a 4 year old hoover outside of warranty back to Currys, I’m sure you would get exactly the same service.
It’s up to (and great of) Ping if they want to handle the item, they should organise the collection with AG and not make their customer get AG to do that
		
Click to expand...

I can assure you if you took a 4 yr old vacuum cleaner back to Curry’s for repair they would ask if you had taken out insurance on it, then if not explain it was out of warranty and nothing they can do. “We can sell you a new more efficient one”
If the driver concerned had been bought from pro or small golf retailer, they would know about Pings policy on sending back items for repair/replacement. I have first hand expierience of this Having damaged my own driver.
AG would know how aping operat, and I suggest they were hoping the hassle being created by them would get them a new driver sale.


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2020)

YorkshireStu said:



			These comments seem very unfair on AG.
If you took a 4 year old hoover outside of warranty back to Currys, I’m sure you would get exactly the same service.
It’s up to (and great of) Ping if they want to handle the item, they should organise the collection with AG and not make their customer get AG to do that
		
Click to expand...

But, it costs AG nothing except a little bit of their time.


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

KenL said:



			But, *it costs AG nothing except a little bit of their time*.
		
Click to expand...

It would have cost Ping nothing except a little bit of their time to authorise this action for the exceptional case

Whatever the exact returns policy is, I'll suggest that AG cannot just send any/all Ping clubs regardless of age/condition back to Ping just because a customer said so


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			It would have cost Ping nothing except a little bit of their time to authorise this action for the exceptional case

Whatever the exact returns policy is, I'll suggest that AG cannot just send any/all Ping clubs regardless of age/condition back to Ping just because a customer said so
		
Click to expand...

They contact Ping and Ping arrange for collection of the club, very straight forward and I am sure they are used to the way Ping choose to handle returns.

I had two of my 5 year old i25 iron weights replaced this year by Ping, collected from my pro.

Pro was happy to help (I didn't even buy them from him).  AG should have been equally as accomodating. Good customer service leads to repeat business.


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

KenL said:



			They contact Ping and Ping arrange for collection of the club, very straight forward and I am sure they are used to the way Ping choose to handle returns.

I had two of my 5 year old i25 iron weights replaced this year by Ping, collected from my pro.

Pro was happy to help (I didn't even buy them from him).  AG should have been equally as accomodating. Good customer service leads to repeat business.
		
Click to expand...

I think that's too simple. And you assume ping will take back anything

That means the returns policy is that a customer can walk in with a 4,5 even 10, 15 year old club with any fault or damage and AG are obliged to take it (and are then responsible for it while it's in their care, or they end up with replacing) until such time they can contact ping (Inc weekends) who 'might' authorise a particular relic to be returned years outside warranty... And what happens if ping say 'no that club isn't coming back its too old etc'?

AG are then left to contact the customer and safely store the club until the customer sees fit to collect (if they ever do) or dispose of it if they don't

All of which will be avoided if only ping hadn't fobbed the customer off with a generic template email reply and punted the effort onto AG while slagging them off to the customer

Top customer service right enough 😁😉


----------



## KenL (Aug 6, 2020)

Which branch of AG do you work at @Slab ?


----------



## Slab (Aug 6, 2020)

KenL said:



			Which branch of AG do you work at @Slab ? 

Click to expand...

I wish, that's a dream job that 😍


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Aug 6, 2020)

Slab said:



			I think that's too simple. And you assume ping will take back anything

That means the returns policy is that a customer can walk in with a 4,5 even 10, 15 year old club with any fault or damage and AG are obliged to take it (and are then responsible for it while it's in their care, or they end up with replacing) until such time they can contact ping (Inc weekends) who 'might' authorise a particular relic to be returned years outside warranty... And what happens if ping say 'no that club isn't coming back its too old etc'?

AG are then left to contact the customer and safely store the club until the customer sees fit to collect (if they ever do) or dispose of it if they don't

All of which will be avoided if only ping hadn't fobbed the customer off with a generic template email reply and punted the effort onto AG while slagging them off to the customer

Top customer service right enough 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

I think Ping operate the way they do to stop endless supplies of Pong, Pung or even Ping irons with the same serial number as 8,786 others and use the retailers they generally have good relationships with to filter out the crap. Lets not forget Ping also have a policy that restricts internet sales that helps the pro's sales and those pro's and retaillers will get a reasonable percentage markup on the stuff they sell, so it's a 2 way street between Ping and the retailer.
I imagine the bigger issue really is that one AG store won't play ball with something from another AG store, I have had that happen to me before.


----------



## Hendy (Aug 7, 2020)

clubchamp98 said:



			I wonder why Ping insist a retailer sends it back and not just accept it from the owner.?
If AG won’t send it back you need to find another who will.
Bit of a strange policy imo.
If your local AG says they need an email, Ping won’t send one And the next retailer is miles away.
They swapped the head so a result ,but a bit around the houses policy for me.
		
Click to expand...


The guy on the phone at ping says they don't deal with the public. Basically they pay retailers to act on their behalf. 

I know the pro told me he phoned ping I guess with his account number and then they arranged a pick up for the club. 

And basically the agreement with the pro was whatever charges ping had for the repair/replacement I would cover. 

This is why he got debited for 194 and then it was credited back on again. 

Maybe if AG had said look we will send this to ping but its upto you to pay for it then that been fair enough I guess..

Tbh I get AGs point of view on it. But after the service I got from my pro I can't see me buying from American golf again unless it's a really really good deal. 

On a side note I ordered couple of tops with them one of which didn't fit. So ended up having to pay to return it to them. Again other companies offer free returns on items. So again on that front I won't be buying any more tops from them. Only small things buts it's the small things that count at the end of day.


----------



## Hendy (Aug 7, 2020)

Slab said:



			I think that's too simple. And you assume ping will take back anything

That means the returns policy is that a customer can walk in with a 4,5 even 10, 15 year old club with any fault or damage and AG are obliged to take it (and are then responsible for it while it's in their care, or they end up with replacing) until such time they can contact ping (Inc weekends) who 'might' authorise a particular relic to be returned years outside warranty... And what happens if ping say 'no that club isn't coming back its too old etc'?

AG are then left to contact the customer and safely store the club until the customer sees fit to collect (if they ever do) or dispose of it if they don't

All of which will be avoided if only ping hadn't fobbed the customer off with a generic template email reply and punted the effort onto AG while slagging them off to the customer

Top customer service right enough 😁😉
		
Click to expand...

I don't think they would do anything if I phoned about a ping G20 or g5 driver. Fact thinking about it the guy asked me the model I had and not when I got it.  

He said with it being a ping g we would definitely have a look at it. He didn't say about replacement or anything like that just that they would look at it.

When I explained that to the pro he said they might not do anything and I would possibly end up paying postage costs. (Which I was happy to do either way)

So at the point the pro phoned ping and am sure they took details of the damage and the model of driver and serial number. And at this point, ping could have said its out of warranty we won't take it..

But fact that they didn't means they must stand over their products outside of a standard 1/2 year warranty. 

And as stated on the site
At PING, we stand behind the workmanship and the materials involved in the manufacturing and production of our equipment and accessories. Our current policies protect your purchase from defect and are evaluated on an as needed basis. If you have any questions regarding our policies that protect your PING investment please feel free to call (800) 474-6434 and we would be happy to discuss your situation and provide the options that may be available.

Could easily add to the bottom of that. This is subject to a standard 2 year warranty. Means then someone like myself with a driver 3 models old wouldn't even ring them. 

It was that statement above that made me ring them. As AG just shot me down right off the bat lol. Then after me ringing ping for the second time still unwilling to help. 

Everyone has their on view on it but for me fact that AG only needed to make a 2min call and didnt means all they are interested in is sell sell sell and forget customer service. The sports direct of golf retail. 

Thanked the pro yesterday again for the help on the matter and you know the few quid I put aside to try get a new driver I will just take to him now and replace my rbz 3 wood. What goes around comes around. It's no wonder AG are in trouble.


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I don't think they would do anything if I phoned about a ping G20 or g5 driver. Fact thinking about it the guy asked me the model I had and not when I got it. 

He said with it being a ping g we would definitely have a look at it. He didn't say about replacement or anything like that just that they would look at it.

When I explained that to the pro he said they might not do anything and I would possibly end up paying postage costs. (Which I was happy to do either way)

So at the point the pro phoned ping and am sure they took details of the damage and the model of driver and serial number. And at this point, ping could have said its out of warranty we won't take it..

But fact that they didn't means they must stand over their products outside of a standard 1/2 year warranty.

And as stated on the site
At PING, we stand behind the workmanship and the materials involved in the manufacturing and production of our equipment and accessories. Our current policies protect your purchase from defect and are evaluated on an as needed basis. If you have any questions regarding our policies that protect your PING investment please feel free to call (800) 474-6434 and we would be happy to discuss your situation and provide the options that may be available.

Could easily add to the bottom of that. This is subject to a standard 2 year warranty. Means then someone like myself with a driver 3 models old wouldn't even ring them.

It was that statement above that made me ring them. As AG just shot me down right off the bat lol. Then after me ringing ping for the second time still unwilling to help.

Everyone has their on view on it but for me fact that AG only needed to make a 2min call and didnt means all they are interested in is sell sell sell and forget customer service. The sports direct of golf retail.

Thanked the pro yesterday again for the help on the matter and you know the few quid I put aside to try get a new driver I will just take to him now and replace my rbz 3 wood. What goes around comes around. It's no wonder AG are in trouble.
		
Click to expand...

See post no.11


----------



## Hendy (Aug 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			See post no.11  

Click to expand...

Yeah should have said you showed me it from the web site lol. But that's definitely the reason for me contacting them

Thanks for that again btw, o and I still have my v easy


----------



## bobmac (Aug 7, 2020)

Hendy said:



			Yeah should have said you showed me it from the web site lol. But that's definitely the reason for me contacting them

Thanks for that again btw, o and I still have my v easy 

Click to expand...

You have wisdom beyond your years


----------



## Smiffy (Aug 7, 2020)

bobmac said:



			You have wisdom beyond your years  

Click to expand...

That he may have. But he is still plagued by three putting.


----------



## ger147 (Aug 7, 2020)

Why don't Ping change their warranty period to 4 or 5 years? Everyone knows they will generally help out beyond the standard 2 year warranty period, so why not make it official?


----------



## Slab (Aug 7, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I don't think they would do anything if I phoned about a ping G20 or g5 driver. Fact thinking about it the guy asked me the model I had and not when I got it. 

He said with it being a ping g we would definitely have a look at it. He didn't say about replacement or anything like that just that they would look at it.

When I explained that to the pro he said they might not do anything and I would possibly end up paying postage costs. (Which I was happy to do either way)

So at the point the pro phoned ping and am sure they took details of the damage and the model of driver and serial number. And at this point, ping could have said its out of warranty we won't take it..

But fact that they didn't means they must stand over their products outside of a standard 1/2 year warranty.

And as stated on the site
At PING, we stand behind the workmanship and the materials involved in the manufacturing and production of our equipment and accessories. Our current policies protect your purchase from defect and are evaluated on an as needed basis. If you have any questions regarding our policies that protect your PING investment please feel free to call (800) 474-6434 and we would be happy to discuss your situation and provide the options that may be available.

Could easily add to the bottom of that. This is subject to a standard 2 year warranty. Means then someone like myself with a driver 3 models old wouldn't even ring them.

It was that statement above that made me ring them. As AG just shot me down right off the bat lol. Then after me ringing ping for the second time still unwilling to help.

Everyone has their on view on it but for me fact that AG only needed to make a 2min call and didnt means all they are interested in is sell sell sell and forget customer service. The sports direct of golf retail.

Thanked the pro yesterday again for the help on the matter and you know the few quid I put aside to try get a new driver I will just take to him now and replace my rbz 3 wood. What goes around comes around. It's no wonder AG are in trouble.
		
Click to expand...


This is good service then:

‘we don’t deal with the public that’s what we pay retailers for’ (Charming!)
Generic/templated impersonal brush off email, Won’t even address you by name, Faceless big business
Refuse to talk to retailer about exceptional case (so they don’t talk to the public and they don’t talk to retailers; faceless)
Throw money at the issue just to make it go away (buying the goodwill, anyone with enough bucks can buy-off their complaints)

Just because you got new gear does not mean it was good customer service. It was terrible service... but a good result for you


----------



## Hendy (Aug 7, 2020)

ger147 said:



			Why don't Ping change their warranty period to 4 or 5 years? Everyone knows they will generally help out beyond the standard 2 year warranty period, so why not make it official?
		
Click to expand...

I think it's based on a case by case basis. My driver as a example wasn't heavily used. Maybe the sole was baldy worn then in that case they wouldn't do anything. Remember they used they would only look at it to start with.


----------



## Hendy (Aug 7, 2020)

Slab said:



			This is good service then:

‘we don’t deal with the public that’s what we pay retailers for’ (Charming!)
Generic/templated impersonal brush off email, Won’t even address you by name, Faceless big business
Refuse to talk to retailer about exceptional case (so they don’t talk to the public and they don’t talk to retailers; faceless)
Throw money at the issue just to make it go away (buying the goodwill, anyone with enough bucks can buy-off their complaints)

Just because you got new gear does not mean it was good customer service. It was terrible service... but a good result for you 

Click to expand...

Fair point


----------



## ger147 (Aug 8, 2020)

Hendy said:



			I think it's based on a case by case basis. My driver as a example wasn't heavily used. Maybe the sole was baldy worn then in that case they wouldn't do anything. Remember they used they would only look at it to start with.
		
Click to expand...

In every case I've heard of over the last 7 years since I've been back playing, Ping have always replaced the club in similar circumstances, so how used the club is doesn't seem to be an issue.

Hence my previous comment.


----------

